# What Luck...



## jazkiljok (Nov 12, 2002)

YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN !   

Congratulations! 

You have been chosen to participate in the LONGEST  and the LUCKIEST Kenpo Karate chain letter on the internet !  Once read, this letter must IMMEDIATELY (meaning within the hour) be sent to 10 other Kenpo Karate students. After you send it, chant the words "Ed Parker will make me a Kenpo master" and it will come true in the amount of days, as it is time. 

For example if you send it at 8:00, your wish will come true in 8 days. YOU MAY NOT WAIT FOR A CERTAIN TIME TO SEND IT. REMEMBER, IT MUST BE SENT WITHIN THE HOUR , OR YOUR KENPO MASTERSHIP WILL NOT COME TRUE! You will never obtain mastership nor will you even like kenpo karate hours from not sending this.  If you fail to send this letter, bad luck will be headed your way. 

THIS CHAIN LETTER WILL BE IN THE GUINESS BOOK OF WORLD RECORDS WITH ALLL PARTICIPANTS NAMES IN IT.  IF CONTINUED UNTIL THE YEAR 2067! ! ! ! !  PLEASE CONTINUE IT NOW OR BE SORRY

 warning * if you do not pass this on, something bad or worse will happen to you :

CASE 1: Take Heather Dickson of Buford, MN . She was in love with Kenpo Karate. Heather got this same exact letter and did not chant Ed Parker will make me a kenpo master and DID NOT pass it on because she thought it was stupid. Kenpo Karate was her one true love. Two days later her instructor got a well paying job and went off to New York; the only Kenpo Karate school in town was immediately closed and no one in the whole city even knew what Kenpo or Karate meant. Heather is now an unhappy cheerleader for the Green Bay Packers.

This is that letter: You must send this on in 1 hour of reading this to 10 different kenpo karate students and begin chanting "Ed Parker will make me a Kenpo master." If you do this you will receive the greatest luck in becoming a Kenpo 10th degree. The instructor you are most impressed by, will instantly give you all his insights and immediately promote you to a rank higher than himself. This is not a joke!!!!!!! You have read the warnings! You must send it on.  

CASE 2: Eric Manacough sent this letter 45 minutes after receiving it. Not even 4 hours later he was walking along the street chanting Ed Parker will make me a Kenpo master when he ran into 5 thugs intent on robbing him. His secret kenpo karate powers exploded out of him and crushed these guys in seconds. In fact Eric actually sat down nearby and watched as these extraodinary secrets did all the work. His own instructor promoted him to 10th degree right on the spot. Hes now very happy and owns 20 Kenpo Karate schools filled with thousands of students all happily chanting Ed Parker will make me a Kenpo master.   

Note* the more people you send this to the more luck you will have in your Kenpo life. If you break the chain letter (that has been going on since 1883) you will have bad luck with your Kenpo Karate for seven years, your stances will evaporate, your basics will wilt, your techniques will do you more damage than your opponent.  

This is no joke.  good luck.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 12, 2002)

You recieve this or make it up?


----------

